# Vampire Style



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*TRUBLOOD drink recipes*.....

true-blood-fangs.blogspot.com/2009/09/bloody-navel-2-oz.html


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I work for the Red Cross....Where did you get that blood?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The picture of the woman is actually part of a "Vampire" series by photographer Erwin Olaf. For me I the other pics in the series were a little too creepy for me, but I liked this one because it is such far cry form the typical Vampire sterotype (black & gothic), so I posted it. As far as it being real blood, maybe?-- I don't know, the pictures have been photoshoped quite a bit.


----------

